# Stop the effects of shrooms



## Artillerie (Oct 17, 2008)

Hai,
I want to use shrooms, but if it will go wrong or if I think I have had too much of it (first one half then the other one after an hour) is there some way to stop the effect within an hour or so?


----------



## cannonpirate (Oct 17, 2008)

If you are thinking about wanting to stop em, you prob. shouldnt take em. You gotta have a good mindset and not be afraid before you do em, otherwise your gonna prob. bug out.

Just one mans oppinion.


----------



## bigtittymilf (Oct 17, 2008)

yes there is you want xanax bars not vaslium not klonopin like 4 xanax bars per person and you pop them and you will be able to sleep in an hour dontt take them until you are ready to come down or the sahrooms wont work at all xanax is what i call landing gear i never trip without it makes you stop trippin and get lazy and relaxed its awsome


----------



## Slappy (Oct 17, 2008)

dont be afraid, you will love it and you wont ever want it to end if you go into it with the right mind set.


----------



## maluco420 (Oct 17, 2008)

cannonpirate said:


> If you are thinking about wanting to stop em, you prob. shouldnt take em. You gotta have a good mindset and not be afraid before you do em, otherwise your gonna prob. bug out.
> 
> Just one mans oppinion.


i totally agree with you man


----------



## TRICKKY (Oct 17, 2008)

I always get a bit of the fear on shrooms and to be honest the bit where the fear goes away is about the most euphoric Ive ever felt!

So I guess wat Im trying to say is dont fear the fear,

Failing that Valium and a bowl of fresh oranges always works for me, I dont think the oranges actually do anything but I read somewhere once that citric acid brings you down???


----------



## stoner408 (Oct 17, 2008)

TRICKKY said:


> I always get a bit of the fear on shrooms and to be honest the bit where the fear goes away is about the most euphoric Ive ever felt!
> 
> So I guess wat Im trying to say is dont fear the fear,
> 
> Failing that Valium and a bowl of fresh oranges always works for me, I dont think the oranges actually do anything but I read somewhere once that citric acid brings you down???



what about orange juice? everyone i know takes shrooms with it.they say it increases effects. i dont know i had my fun with shrooms


----------



## TRICKKY (Oct 17, 2008)

Just read my post and thought of something,

Valium can be dangerous dude, so when tripping I make sure I only have a few lying round (safety first )

As for the oranges I dont think they pose any threat


----------



## berbonber (Oct 17, 2008)

bigtittymilf said:


> yes there is you want xanax bars not vaslium not klonopin like 4 xanax bars per person and you pop them and you will be able to sleep in an hour dontt take them until you are ready to come down or the sahrooms wont work at all xanax is what i call landing gear i never trip without it makes you stop trippin and get lazy and relaxed its awsome


would that work with other benzos like diazepam?


----------



## TRICKKY (Oct 17, 2008)

By Valium I mean Diazepam, so yeah it always works for me. 

Xanax is the trade name for Alprazolam which like diazepam is a member of the benzodiazepine family, Im not sure which is more potent but i know Xanax takes around 1-2 hours to kick in whereas Diazepam takes 20mins- 1 hour.

If you really wanna come down fast then Lorazepam is the one, Im usually in a happy place about 3mins after taking it.

Again tho I wanna say that nature = Good wholesome fun, Man made chemicals can = danger! So I tend to only have a few of any downer around when tripping.


----------



## trollmage (Oct 17, 2008)

haha if youre booming and thinking about "needing" something else to make it okay something is wrong....if youre scared about booming follow these rules to ensure a great boom
1. boom in a safe well known place that you wont be caught
2. the only people in this place should be people booming, no sober folks
3. the buddy system is golden
4. that entourage episode tree trippers was awesome and i recomend watching it during said booms haha peace=p


----------



## TRICKKY (Oct 17, 2008)

*Ever seen withnail and I?

Marwood*: Give me a Valium, I'm getting the FEAR! 
*Danny*: [_very calmly_] You have done something to your brain. You have made it high. If I lay 10 mils of diazepam on you, it will do something else to your brain. You will make it low. Why trust one drug and not the other? That's politics, isn't it? 
*Withnail*: What are you talking about, Danny? 
*Danny*: Politics man. If you're hanging on to a rising balloon, you're presented with a difficult decision: let go before it's too late, or hold on and keep getting higher. Posing the question, how long can you keep a grip on the rope? 

Possibly the best quote of the whole film


----------



## berbonber (Oct 17, 2008)

trollmage said:


> 2. the only people in this place should be people booming, no sober folks


ive got to disagree there on my last hard trip without my sober sitter i think i would have really lost it, i was freaking out bad and the other trippers just made it worse


----------



## Keenly (Oct 17, 2008)

Forget about taking drugs to stop your high

my father was a pretty heavy drug user for 10 years,

when he had a bad trip on shrooms, drink a milkshake

its relaxing but what it mainly does its gets the spore out of your stomach faster, its not an immeadiate fix but it works


----------



## stoner408 (Oct 17, 2008)

trollmage said:


> haha if youre booming and thinking about "needing" something else to make it okay something is wrong....if youre scared about booming follow these rules to ensure a great boom
> 1. boom in a safe well known place that you wont be caught
> 2. the only people in this place should be people booming, no sober folks
> 3. the buddy system is golden
> 4. that entourage episode tree trippers was awesome and i recomend watching it during said booms haha peace=p



great episode


----------



## bigtittymilf (Oct 17, 2008)

berbonber said:


> would that work with other benzos like diazepam?


it does but xanax is what ya want the others dont knock out a trip the xanax does


----------



## bigtittymilf (Oct 17, 2008)

Keenly said:


> Forget about taking drugs to stop your high
> 
> my father was a pretty heavy drug user for 10 years,
> 
> ...



the spores arent makign you trip a milkshake taste good but isnt doing anything to bring you down


----------



## cannonpirate (Oct 17, 2008)

Milkshake placebo effect? haha I like milkshakes.


----------



## r3tro99 (Oct 18, 2008)

TRICKKY said:


> By Valium I mean Diazepam, so yeah it always works for me.
> 
> Xanax is the trade name for Alprazolam which like diazepam is a member of the benzodiazepine family, Im not sure which is more potent but i know Xanax takes around 1-2 hours to kick in whereas Diazepam takes 20mins- 1 hour.
> 
> ...


About valium and xanax, having had both this is the difference;
Diazepam(valium) calms you down, makes you tired and kinda makes u happy / high, whereas Alprazolam(xanax) just calms you down and makes you tired.

thats me tho .

About the shrooms; i know in amsterdam they sell "abort" kits in shroom shops, I have no idea whats in them :S but a lowish dose of xanax (0.5) wont cancel your trip but will calm you down for sure and might make you enjoy the trip so start low!


----------



## berbonber (Oct 18, 2008)

personally i think once your tripping theres no stopping it until it wears off and im really paranoid when it comes to mixing shrooms with anything apart from weed


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 18, 2008)

Just take a little less than you think you need.If that isn't working in an hour, take a little more.Be calm,wait till you're in a good mood to do it, and remember its just a trip.Breathe deeply,let go.


----------

